# The second most expensive cup of coffee ever



## Alex (21/10/14)

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...the_second_most_expensive_cup_of_coffee_ever/ 

Austin, TX: This morning, tropical storm "Morning Joe" made deskfall, with devastating results. Cleanup efforts are ongoing, with new pockets of damage being discovered as the day progresses. Thus far, there have been a total of 8 casualties, with totals expected to increase as the true extent of the tragedy is uncovered.

We'd like to take a moment to remember the fallen:

Messenger bag

Keyboard

Mouse

Mouse pad

Right Shoe

Headset

Provari

Battery Charger

We'll keep you updated as time passes after this, the great "holy ****, I spilled my coffee" incident of 2014.

*TL;DR: Spilled my damn coffee and ruined a bunch of crap, most importantly my Provari and my only damn battery charger.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

The joys of electronics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Ouch! I bet he wished he owned a reo. At least his mod would have been okay

Reactions: Like 1


----------

